# 2011 Frankfurt Auto Show Preview and Live Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Frankfurt Motor Show is so huge, it won't even fit in a whole year. Held every second year, the major European auto show interchanges with the Paris Auto Show With more debuts than you can count and 2 million square feet of exhibit space. Frankfurt is a display of excess by the German automakers, with major and numerous world premieres from the likes of BMW, Audi, Mercedes and Porsche.

Click here for AutoGuide's complete Frankfurt preview, with live coverage updates starting Tuesday, September 13th.

More: *2011 Frankfurt Auto Show Preview and Live Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## smith_cody (Nov 1, 2011)

wow super models particularly that yellow one was simply superb


----------

